#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegestufe 1 erhöhen nach OP? >

## Stefanie191184

Hallo,
ich habe eine frage und hoffe das mir jemand infos geben kann :-)
Meine Mama, stark Adipositas (180kg), wurde die Gebärmutter entfernt, allerdings wurde es nicht vaginal gemacht sondern die Kaiserschnittsnarbe (da kam ich vor 30 Jahren raus) wieder geöffnet. Meine Mutter ist in der Pflegestufe 1. Kann ich nun die Stufe 2 beantragen?
Sie hat starke wundheilungsstörungen und wird noch lange damit zu kämpfen haben. Ich muss sie 2-3 mal am Tag waschen und die "schwitzfalten" säubern. 
Der aufwand ist ja nun größer und sie brauch mehr pflege.....
Hat jemand damit erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich freu mich auf eure Tipps..... LG Steffi  :drawing_heart:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Steffi,
natürlich kannst du die Pflegestufe neu beantragen, wenn der Pflegeaufwand größer geworden ist. Ich kenne das von einer Patientin unseres Pflegedienstes, die nach einer Hüft-OP zeitweise mehr Pflege brauchte und deshalb in eine höhere Pflegestufe kam. Als sie wieder einigermaßen laufen konnte, wurde sie wieder zurückgestuft.

----------

